# Orange County SC home opener 5/22



## OrangeCountyDad (Mar 25, 2021)

No full schedule yet, but we know our home opener at least.


----------



## sdb (Apr 1, 2021)

Any chance there will be fans allowed in?


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Apr 1, 2021)

sdb said:


> Any chance there will be fans allowed in?


At 20% capacity.


----------



## Speed (Apr 2, 2021)

Messi>CR7 said:


> At 20% capacity.


why only 20? OC is in the orange tier and it should be at 33%?


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Apr 2, 2021)

Speed said:


> why only 20? OC is in the orange tier and it should be at 33%?


You're correct.  It should be 33% now that we're in the orange tier.


----------



## sdb (Apr 4, 2021)

What’s the 411 on the team?


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Apr 8, 2021)

sdb said:


> What’s the 411 on the team?


what do you mean?


----------

